# Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?



## Sailfisch (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Big Game Fischens! #h 
Hätte da mal gern ein Problem! :q :q :q  Für den anstehenden Malediventripp benötige ich noch Wirbel. Sowohl zum Poppern als auch zum Schleppen. Hatte die Berkley Kugellagerwirbel 135 lbs in die engere Wahl gezogen und bei meinem Händler bestellt. Nunmehr gibt es da aber wohl Lieferprobleme, daher schaue ich jetzt nach Alternativen, respektive alternativen Bezugsquellen. Fürs Popperfischen sollten 80 lbs Tragkraft genügen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mal Input geben könntet!
Besten Dank bereits im Voraus!


----------



## ThomasL (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

hallo Kai#h 

Sampo oder Rosco wären noch ne Alternative.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Thomas!
Besten Dank für Deinen Rat! Woher beziehst Du diese Marken?


----------



## Franky (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Hai Kai,

Hakuma hat die Roscos mit Einhänger bis 150 kg Tragkraft im Sortiment... Ich habe die etwas leichtere Variante (12 kg) und kann nicht klagen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Die Rosco Wirbel benutze ich auch, aber auch die Berkley Cross Lock Wirbel sind nicht schlecht. Wenn gleich ich sie nicht in diesen Gewichtsklassen verwende. #h


----------



## Ansgar (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Sampo oder die High end Yo Zuris, muesstest Du bei jedem Versender kriegen...


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

@Sail, nimm diese Wirbel von Berkley:
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/PreDetail.cfm?PassPrevious=982&PassCategoryStructureId=1105&PassLevel=2

Gruß 
Gernot#h


----------



## Ansgar (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Moin Gernot/RR

die sind aber nicht kugelgelagert, oder?

All the best gen HH
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Moin Ansgar,
da hast Du naturlich recht 

Was die "Kugelgelagerten" angeht hab ich mich immer gefragt 
was da wohl für ein Kugellager drin ist|uhoh: 
Also ein ARB-Lager bestimmt nicht, oder?
Eigendlich sollte man mal son Ding Auf-flexen.

Außerdem sind diese "angeblichen Kugelagerwirbel" nur einseitig gelagert.

Also ich finde anderen besser.
Nix für ungut.

Gernot#h


----------



## ischmail (16. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel benutzt Ihr?*

Moin Sailfish.

Es gilt auch beim Wirbel wie immer,  nicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Sven Neumann hat das Material, das du brauchst.........


----------

